# Lovespell FO



## LunaLion (Mar 11, 2013)

How much should I put for a strong scented 1 pound batch?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does the supplier you bought it from have a fragerence calculator? Brambleberry has one you might try if your supplier doesn't.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 11, 2013)

Most suppliers will give a max % PPO. Don't go above that. Anything above that has been tested and deemed not safe. 

I find with LoveSpell though the average 5% is plenty strong enough no matter which supplier I get it from...


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 11, 2013)

I always use Brambleberry's scent calc and it works just fine for me.  it will give you a mild, medium, and strong %. If I can't find the same scent I just locate one close to the fragrance. 

http://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx

And jcandlesttic has a great point.


----------



## LunaLion (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought the scent from Hobby Lobby and there really is no info with it. :/ I can't find Lovespell on Brambleberry..but I'll choose something similar.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe there is a scent similar at natures garden....lemme check real quick


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 11, 2013)

Cherry I believe it's called Loving Spell from NG and it's a dead on dupe for it...


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 11, 2013)

Try this:

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...m/df-701/-NG-Loving-Spell-Fragrance-Oil-.html


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 11, 2013)

LunaLion said:


> I bought the scent from Hobby Lobby and there really is no info with it. :/ I can't find Lovespell on Brambleberry..but I'll choose something similar.



I would be very careful with scents from Hobby Lobby (and any craft stores like that) - especially for soap. A lot of times scent's from craft stores like that are formulated with alcohol in them and that will make your soap accelerate and could even possibly seize. 
I would also be leery of adding anything that doesn't give you a skin safe percentage, especially since there are so many reputable suppliers out there that will provide you with that information when purchased from them. 
Just finding something close or similar is not the same thing and you could end up with very wrong information. 

I'm not trying to be discouraging, just trying to point out the pros and cons as I see them.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 11, 2013)

Bramble Berry does have Love Spell... that's where I got it. It's usually max 1 oz ppo. 

It's even on sale this month =)

http://www.brambleberry.com/LoveSpell-Type-Fragrance-Oil-P4442.aspx


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 11, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> Cherry I believe it's called Loving Spell from NG and it's a dead on dupe for it...



Yeah I agree!! I actually really like this smell. I think I may order it next time.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 11, 2013)

I use Love Spell from Soapsupplies.net at 1.25oz ppo and it's great. I would not call it strong thou so maybe 1.5 ppo would be better for you.


----------



## Genny (Mar 12, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> I would also be leery of adding anything that doesn't give you a skin safe percentage, especially since there are so many reputable suppliers out there that will provide you with that information when purchased from them.
> Just finding something close or similar is not the same thing and you could end up with very wrong information.




I agree with this.  Since fragrance oil constituents are usually different from supplier to supplier, it's best to go by the supplier IFRA recommendations.  I was looking at the IFRA for Lovespell for a few different suppliers and the IFRA's were all different.  Max usage on NGC's was 10% (they're recommendation is 5%), max usage at BCN is 13.5%, max usage at WSP is 15%, MMS recommendation is 3%, I didn't see it on BB's calculator.


But this reminds, I need to order Lovespell today LOL


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 14, 2013)

1.5 oz per pd seems like a lot of scent.  I think I'd just let it be on the light side or choose a stronger Love Spell.  But I guess it's not a real strong scent generally.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 14, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> 1.5 oz per pd seems like a lot of scent.  I think I'd just let it be on the light side or choose a stronger Love Spell.  But I guess it's not a real strong scent generally.



I don't really find this to be true. The LoveSpell I use is very strong and lasts for a very long time in my soap.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 14, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> I don't really find this to be true. The LoveSpell I use is very strong and lasts for a very long time in my soap.


 
Are you having to use 1.5 oz per pound though?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 15, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> Are you having to use 1.5 oz per pound though?



No, I never use that much in any of my applications... I use anywhere from .7oz to 1 oz ppo. 
The LoveSpell (or Loving Spell) I get from NG I use at .7oz ppo with no problems, and it is strong and true and doesn't fade in my soaps.


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

jcandleattic said:


> No, I never use that much in any of my applications... I use anywhere from .7oz to 1 oz ppo.
> The LoveSpell (or Loving Spell) I get from NG I use at .7oz ppo with no problems, and it is strong and true and doesn't fade in my soaps.




That's the one that I use as well.  I use .7 oz ppo also & you're right, it definitely sticks.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> That's the one that I use as well.  I use .7 oz ppo also & you're right, it definitely sticks.



I used to use the one from Leah (Scents for Soy) but since she has been long long gone, I've been searching and found NG's a while ago, and it's exactly the same scent (to my nose) as Leah's was, so I just use that one now.  
Peak is way closer to me and no shipping, but I just do not like the way Peak's LS smells. It's not bad, just different...


----------



## Serenity (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi. I just made soap with Brambleberry's Love Spell and by the time I cut it I couldn't really smell anything. There's a faint sweet smell lingering but that's about it. It smelt really strong and sweet out of the bottle. It wasn't listed in Brambleberry's Fragrance Calculator so I used 0.8oz ppo which should have been plenty. Anyone else used BB's Love Spell?


----------

